# Chipmaster Question



## john_c_kennedy (May 20, 2017)

Does anyone know if you can change the Chipmaster feed direction lever with the lathe running?  I've changed it after hitting stop on my VFD when the spindle is slowing down without any adverse effects, so just wondering if you can do this with it running?


----------



## samthedog (Jun 16, 2017)

john_c_kennedy said:


> Does anyone know if you can change the Chipmaster feed direction lever with the lathe running?  I've changed it after hitting stop on my VFD when the spindle is slowing down without any adverse effects, so just wondering if you can do this with it running?


Yes you can. It uses a dog clutch so it's no problem. I am assuming you are referring to the feed lever on the headstock?


----------



## john_c_kennedy (Jun 16, 2017)

Yes, the feed lever on the headstock.  Thanks for your reply I've been wondering about this for a while.


----------

